# Notes sur iPod Nano 6G



## nickta (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour/bonsoir.

J'aurai voulu savoir s'il était possible de mettre des notes sous un fichier .txt (ou autre) dans un iPod nano 6G.
Comme une liste de courses que l'on transfère de son PC vers son iPod par exemple.
Et bien évidemment, que l'on puisse les consulter depuis ton iPod nano 6G.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## billyclick (16 Janvier 2012)

Non l'iPod Nano 6gen ne prévoit pas ce type d'utilisation.


----------



## nickta (20 Janvier 2012)

Ok merci. Je suppose que c'est la même pour le 7G qui est exactement le même.


----------

